
Russian robot escapes lab. Again. - tonteldoos
http://www.livescience.com/55164-russian-robot-escapes-lab-again.html
======
MrBra
TL;DR possibly a promotional trick since the company had just announced new
products.

------
jsherer
> Blocked a lane of traffic for 40 minutes

Curious on the 40 minutes here. Why'd it take so long to recover?

~~~
breakingcups
Well, they had to take as many publicity photos as they could of course..

